# [RISOLTO] iptables port forwarding

## koma

Ciao a tutti  :Smile: ,

E' parecchio che non smanetto con iptables e quindi ho bisogno di un ripassino.

Ho due macchine in due parti diverse del pianeta.

Per pura comodità devo forwardare tutte le richieste in arrivo sulla porta 8081 della macchina A alla porta 80 della macchina B.

NB:

non sono sulastessa lan quindi non devo fare nat.

Tant'evvero che  queste stringe di iptables sulla macchina A.A.A.A non funzicano in quanto mi maschera i pacchetti con l'ip del client di  provenienza e quindi il mio server B.B.B.B risponde su un gateway che non sa cosa farsene di quei pacchetti  :Very Happy: .

```

/sbin/iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -i eth0  --dport 8081 -j DNAT --to B.B.B.B:80

/sbin/iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp -i eth0 -d B.B.B.B --dport 80 -j ACCEPT

```

Suggerimenti?

----------

## koma

Mi rispondo da solo!

```
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING --dst $YourIP -p tcp --dport $YourPort -j DNAT --to-destination $TargetIP:$TargetPort

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -p tcp --dst $TargetIP --dport $TargetPort -j SNAT --to-source $YourIP

iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT --dst $YourIP -p tcp --dport $YourPort -j DNAT --to-destination $TargetIP:$TargetPort

```

----------

## ago

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *koma wrote:*   

> Mi rispondo da solo!

 

Marzulliano  :Very Happy: 

grazie per aver condiviso anche la risposta!

----------

## djinnZ

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*   Mi rispondo da solo! grazie per aver condiviso anche la risposta!

 Non per essere il solito puntiglioso ... ma non si ringrazia una persona per aver mostrato civiltà e buona educazione (oltre che aver capito come deve andare un forum come questo), ci si congratula o lo si elogia.

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

elogiare comportamenti positivi ne favorisce la diffusione - anche se possono sembrare comportamenti normali o ovvi.

----------

